# Wago pfc200 prg test auf cpu ohne module



## shg (13 Januar 2021)

Hallo liebes Forum,

ist es möglich ein Prg auf dem 8212 unter ecockpit auf der cpu zu testen, ohne dass die im Programm projektierten Module tatsächlich vorhanden sind- ich hab nur die CPU.

Bei B&R kann man den KBus dazu abschalten. Wie funktioniert das im ecockpit?
Funktioniert das im ecockpit :-o

Danke für Eure Hilfe- Gruss


----------



## Tobsucht (14 Januar 2021)

Per Standard ist die Anlaufsperre aktiv. Dies bedeutet, dass das Programm nicht gestartet werden kann, wenn der K-Bus Aufbau nicht übereinstimmt.
Du kannst die Anlaufsperre in den Einstellungen des PFC unter K-Bus (Localbus) deaktivieren.

Grüße


----------



## shg (14 Januar 2021)

Danke Tobsucht - das hat geklappt!!


----------



## Robogrobo (12 Februar 2021)

...finde ich nicht, die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten sehen bei mir so aus:


----------



## holgermaik (12 Februar 2021)

die unter #2 genannte Lösung ist für ecockpit und nicht für CS2.3.


----------



## Robogrobo (12 Februar 2021)

...nicht das was ich hören wollte aber ok.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 Februar 2021)

Robogrobo schrieb:


> ...nicht das was ich hören wollte aber ok.



So ist das Leben


----------



## Robogrobo (12 Februar 2021)

...fies und gemein, danke


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 Februar 2021)

Robogrobo schrieb:


> ...fies und gemein, danke



Das Leben ist schön, man muss es nur erkennen


----------



## Robogrobo (12 Februar 2021)

...gleich kommt ein Mod um de Ecke.  wenn es so weiter geht.


----------

